
Npm-publish-all - sonyabe
https://github.com/abrahamjagadeesh/npm-publish-all
======
sonyabe
A command line utility to bump the version and publish all the modules inside
any folder.

##Use cases

You may working on mutiple modules and want to publish all of them with
automatically bumping the version There might be scenario where your jenkins
wants to publish all modules

